# 2012 Gamesday model, What do you want it to be?



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

Me and the guys where wondering what the next gamesday model should be, what do you guys want to see? I'd love a Brunner Von Drackenberg model myself


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Whatever, as long as it is a Space Marine.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

signed

or a female inquisitor, i really want my boys to be bossed around by a tough fit girl


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

anything thats not BA/SW/GK/C:SM character. some BT or inquisitor/IG commander if they did one for the imperium.

personally i think a CSM/Eldar character would be cooler


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

A fantastic looking guardsmen colonel, I think we've had enough bloody space marines for gamesday thank you, we've already had 5, let the other forces get some attention for once.

still wouldn't go to games day for it though, stupid event is a waste of money, and if I wanted to be surrounded by thousands of people who don't wash I'd just travel to Wolverhampton for a day


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

A box of plastic Sisters?

Seriously, some non-Space Marine models would be nice. There are a lot of neat things in the 40K universe that could stand a nice model.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Something I just HAVE to buy.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

DeathKlokk said:


> Something I just HAVE to buy.


Unfortunately for me, that doesn't take a whole lot...

I'd be happy with pretty much anything, I just like pretties. Might as well hope for some new CSM model though.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

I wouldn't mind seeing a model for one of the DE independant characters that doesn't have one, like Malys or Sliscus...


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Doubtful it'll be any special character. I don't know that they've ever done that at all.

Hope it'll be something 40K oriented. Or at least not LotDeadhorse


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

An awesome Ork or Tyranid character would be nice, but they will inevitably go with a model that more people would want (Space Marine or Imperial Guard).


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

DeathKlokk said:


> Doubtful it'll be any special character. I don't know that they've ever done that at all.


the kroot shaper and space wolf priest were special characters, as was archaoen of course


jaysen said:


> An awesome Ork or Tyranid character would be nice, but they will inevitably go with a model that more people would want (Space Marine or Imperial Guard).


HA, no, they would never do a guardsmen, it will always be some crummy space marine, so long as they earn £1 more than any race, it will always be bland boring space marines, until the end of time itself


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I would quite like a Farseer. Maybe one casting some sort of lightning based spell.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

one of the primarchs ,they could do one a year for the next 20 years

failing that i will second stephens Farseer idea, an Eldar model would guarantee my attending, though the farseer would need to be sculpted by jes goodwin and not look like the bugs bunny ones that have been produced in the past.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

*post removed by poster as he's a moron and didn't read the thread title properly...


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Something that isnt Chaos would make a nice change. An inquisitor of some type would be pretty good.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

A Squat! 

damn minimal character count...


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow ... we're even now makin' a wishlist for GD '12 ... that's still a year away. :laugh:

In honesty though, maybe something that is not a Space Marine for 40k, and something that's not Chaos for WHFB.

For 40k a pretty HQ choice for Eldar, Dark Eldar, Necrons or Imperium in general would be nice (like say, a priest whom you could use with IG, Sisters, etc.).

For WHFB ... maybe an Empire character, something for Lizardmen or Bretonnia would be nice. Or a marauder chieftain that doesn't look like a LARP'er on steroids and assorted other drugs... oh wait, that'd be something for Chaos again ... :laugh:


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

In order of preference:

A CSM lord that isn't Nurgle or Khornate
A Non-Venerable Dreadnought
A Tyranid HQ Choice
A Necron Lord / Immortal

For WHFB

A fancy chariot
A WOC Lord that isn't Nurgle or Khornate
An Orc warboss


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Haskanael said:


> A Squat!


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

Taking into account 2 rumours i've heard about next year.

1. being 6th ed coming out and....
2. CSM being the first army done for 6th ed

i'd plump for a CSM lord.

something like that me thinks


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Doelago said:


>


I am sorry but that is an appaling disgrace of English grammer. It should be "I found you a Squat but I ate it!"


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

A new DW Apothecary? Those things are well annoying to convert...


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

They generally make the give-away something that is neat but not too marketable, correct? Maybe they'll do a special character fantasy model, like a dwarf two-fisting pints of ale.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Dark Eldar Void Raven bomber. At least, that is what I would say if it shouldn't HAVE COME OUT YONKS AGO! You dropped the ball GW, do you hear me?!?!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I'd love it to be an awesome Space Wolf, but it's not going to be. as long as it's not Fantasy, you've had the last two. Something akin to the FW Boarding Marine would be nice.


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

jaysen said:


> They generally make the give-away something that is neat but not too marketable, correct? Maybe they'll do a special character fantasy model, like a dwarf two-fisting pints of ale.


rather have a dwarf two fisting dark elf witches

ba-dum-tish


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Doelago said:


>


Damn you!! The truth is out there!!!


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I nice apothecary model would be a cool addition as well, since most space marine armies can take them now.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

James Tiberius said:


> the kroot shaper and space wolf priest were special characters, as was archaoen of course


Erm no their not, Special Characters are those with Names and specific rules.



Might be nice to see a Necron of some description.


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

Viscount Vash said:


> Erm no their not, Special Characters are those with Names and specific rules.


yeah, and both had names and specific rules when released, and so are special characters, I believe they were printed in the games day booklets, or were part of the freebie paper pick ups at least.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

It should be a diorama. Jes Goodwin and Dan Abnett dressed as Angry Marines, sticking power boots up the arse of Matt Ward and C.S. Goto.


----------

